# Neue AS-I Geräte einbinden



## omega (15 September 2011)

Hallo!

Dies ist übrigens mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum. Daher bitte Rücksicht nehmen! Ich hab schonmal gesucht aber leider nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden.

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:
Anlage mit S7 315 und ASI-Modul

Bisher sind ca. 20 Schieber in Rohrleitungen eingebaut, die alle einwandfrei funktionieren. Jetzt sind 3 neue Schieber einzuprogrammieren, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich dabei vorgehen soll.

Kann mir jemand eine kurze anleitung geben? Schwer kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein.

Ich habe übrigens freien Zugriff auf die S7, die das ganze steuert.

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2011)

Stellt sich erstmal die Frage wie der ASI-Bus an die S7 gekoppelt ist?
Ist ein CP oder ein Profibus <-> ASI-Kopper verbaut?

2.Frage: Wie werden die Slaves adressiert?
Hast du ggf. ein Adressiergerät und ein passendes Kabel?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## omega (15 September 2011)

Ja die Anbindung läuft soweit ich es in Erinnerung hab, über Profibus. Ein Adressiergerät habe ich leider nicht. Nur die neuen Slaves.

Ich werde die Tage nochmal die genaue Hardwarekonfig posten, hab aber den rest der Woche frei.

Was ich mit Gewissheit sagern kann, ist dass die Slaves im Progeramm einfach über A1.0 bis A?.7 angesteuert werden.
Rückmeldung (Jeweils ein Sensor offen und geschlossen) bekomme ich auch über E Schießmichtot bis E ....

Ich habe schonmal vergeblich versucht herauszufinden, wo diese Zuweisung ihren Ursprung hat. Wie gesagt: Vergeblich.

Gibt es im ASI-Koppler nicht sowas eine "automatische Lernfunktion" (Erkennung der angeschlossenen Slaves)?


----------



## Blockmove (16 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> Was ich mit Gewissheit sagern kann, ist dass die Slaves im Progeramm einfach über A1.0 bis A?.7 angesteuert werden.
> Rückmeldung (Jeweils ein Sensor offen und geschlossen) bekomme ich auch über E Schießmichtot bis E ....



Also DAS hätte ich dir auch sagen können. Genauso wie es nachts draussen dunkel ist.
Mit automatischer S7-Adresszuordung und Parametrierung wirst du Pech haben


----------



## jonny_b (16 September 2011)

Guten Morgen,

es gibt einen CF-Mode (Configuration mode) bei jedem Controller.
Dann wird die IST- als SOLL-Konfiguration gespeichert.
Die E/A-Adressen ergibt sich aus der HW-Konfiguration.
(Baugruppenadresse=Startadresse)

Mfg
jb


----------



## Lupo (16 September 2011)

Es ist so, dass du jedem ASI-Slave seine Teilnehmer-Nummer vergeben mußt. Hier kannst du dann auch nicht einfacch irgend eine Nummer nehmen sondern in dem Bereich (0..30) die nächste freie. Aus der Teilnehmer-Nummer generiert sich die Adresse. Ich habe hier im Forum dazu auch schon einmal eine schöne Tabelle gesehen - vielleicht habe ich die sogar auch selber noch ???

Was sind denn aktuell für Slaves verbaut ?
Wie sieht die HW-Konfig der SPS aus ?


----------



## omega (16 September 2011)

Also mit "Profibus" lag ich wohl doch falsch...


----------



## bike (16 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> Also mit "Profibus" lag ich wohl doch falsch...



Eigentlich nicht.
Der ASI Link hängt doch am DP. 

Hast du inzwischen den Slaves eine Adresse gegeben?
Zuerst muss jeder Slave eine eindeutige Adresse haben, die direkt am Slave eingeben bzw parametriert werden muss.
Die Konfiguration einlesen muss von der PLC angestoßen werden.
In dem Programm ist bestimmt schon eine Funktion geschrieben, die den Datenaustausch und die Kommunikation mit den Slaves macht.
Da du ja schon funktionierende Slaves hast, würde ich dort einmal schauen wie die Funktion programmiert ist.
Außerdem kommt mir die Anzahl der E / A etwas wenig vor, wenn du jetzt schon 20 Schieber mit E und A verbaut hast.


bike


----------



## omega (16 September 2011)

Sorry bin heut abend etwas abgelenkt, hab noch ein anderes Projekt im Kopf.

Bisher habe ich noch nichts Adressiert, wie gesagt ich hab eigentlich auch frei bis Montag 

Also die Slaves sind ca. 20 einzelen Module, die Nur jeweils ein Bit zum steuern benötigen und 2 Bits als Rückmeldung geben.

AX.X = Schieber öffnen (Pneumatisches Ventil, Monostabil)
EX.0 = Näherungsschalter Endlage auf
EX.1 = Näherungsschalter Endlage zu

So. also nochmal von Anfang an, sorry ich will keinen Fehler begehen.

1. Zuerst schließe ich die neuen Slaves am vorhandenen Profibus an.
2. ggf. Neustart des Interfaces (Notwendig?)
3. Die neuen Slaves kann ich nun (WO?) adressieren?

Sorry nochmal ich bin nur ein einfacher Energieelektroniker, mit S7 Grund und Erweiterungskurs. ASI ist für mich Neuland!

Und nochwas zu den Grundlagen:

Dem ASI-Link kann ich so viele Ein- und Ausgangsadressen zuweisen, wie ich will, oder?

Dummerweise sind die E/A Adressen ab 32 schon belegt, also wenn ich da weitere hinzufügen möchte, müsste ich mindestens ein ganzes Byte der DI/DO Module neu zuweisen, oder?

Kann ich nicht irgendwo in der HW-Config die Slaves sehen, die bereits Adressiert sind? Oder gibt es dafür ein Spezielles Programm für das Interface?


----------



## bike (16 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> 1. Zuerst schließe ich die neuen Slaves am vorhandenen Profibus an.
> 2. ggf. Neustart des Interfaces (Notwendig?)
> 3. Die neuen Slaves kann ich nun (WO?) adressieren?
> 
> Sorry nochmal ich bin nur ein einfacher Energieelektroniker, mit S7 Grund und Erweiterungskurs. ASI ist für mich Neuland!



An denn ASI anschließen, doch zuerst Spannung die Slaves, Programmiergerät anstecken( ist ein runder Stecker)
Wie dein ASI LInk Programmiert ist weiß ich nicht, doch ich kenne es so, das nach Spannungswiederkehr der Master in Konfig Modus geschalten wird und dann die vorhandenen Slaves einliest.





omega schrieb:


> Dem ASI-Link kann ich so viele Ein- und Ausgangsadressen zuweisen, wie ich will, oder?



So viele wie dein Master unterstützt, kann der nur A-Slaves oder auch B-Slaves?
Kann der 31 oder 63 Stück? 

In der Step7 Hardware kannst du die ASI nicht sehen. Wenn du ein intelligentes Programmiergerät hast kannst du ggF den Bus scanen, was dran hängt.

Ich denke, dass die Aufgabe für deinen Background noch etwas zu heftig ist.
In einem Forum sich die Grundlagen vermitteln zu lassen und daraus eine reales Projekt zumachen geht meist in die Hose.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2011)

Es gibt beim Siemens AS-i Link zwei Projektierungsmodi. Einmal lässt sich das Gerät über die Step7-HW-Konfig projektieren. Das ist so wie ich es immer mache, dazu muss man die Slaves aber vorher mit einem Handprogrammiergerät mit der passenden Adresse versehen. Wenn dein Link so projektiert wurde, müssten aber deine 20 Slaves schon in der Liste vorhanden sein. Dieses ist laut Screenshot aber nicht der Fall.

Der AS-i Link lässt sich aber wohl auch über den Taster am Gerät projektieren. Die Konfiguration lässt sich nachher auch ins Step7-Offline-Projekt importieren. Mir war das immer viel zu undurchsichtig, darum habe ich immer die Step7-Projektierung gewählt.

Falls du zur CPU online gehen kannst, versuche mal in der HW Konfig das Eigenschaftsfenster der Baugruppe "DP/AS-i" aufzurufen. Unter "Optionen AS-i Slaves" ist die Option "Laden in PG". Vorher eine Projektsicherung machen und mal gucken ob du eine Konfiguration angezeigt bekommst.

Ein CPU-Stop bei meiner Variante bzw. Profibus-Stop bei Variante 2 ist aber immer notwendig wenn eine neue Konfiguration aktiviert werden soll.

Ich würde dir empfehlen vorher das Handbuch des AS-i Link durchzuarbeiten. Da gibt es auch eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung zur Projektierung.


----------



## omega (18 September 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten!

Ich werde mich Morgen wieder an die Sache ranmachen. hört sich aber so an, als ob das nicht gerade ein Kinderspiel werden wird, wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Allerdings habe ich bisher immer alle Probleme gelöst, die ich hatte.

Klar ist es einfach zu sagen "ich kann es nicht". Ich weiß auch, dass ich es momentan nicht kann. Aber wenn ich immer nach dem Motto gehe "lass es jemanden machen, der es schon mal gemacht hat", dann werd ich mich ewig im Kreis drehen.

Also morgen werd ich mal nach den Tips von Thomas und Bike vorgehen (falls ich dazu kommen werde, da Montags meistens noch andere Probleme anstehen). Hört sich jedenfalls so an, als ob das was werden kann.

Wahrscheinlich werd ich auch mal noch Rücksprache mit dem Progammierer halten, der die Anlage bisher "betreut" hat. Es sind nämlich schonmal Slaves der selben Art nachgerüstet worden.


----------



## omega (20 September 2011)

Super!

Das gefällt mir schonmal besser. Die Slaves sind nun alle im HW-Konfig eingetragen.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie ich neue Slaves Adressiere. Scheint wohl auch über Taster zu gehen, aber mit den Anweisungen im Handbuch komme ich nicht so ganz klar.

Neue Slaves haben also Adresse 0.
Wie bekomme ich den Master jetzt dazu, die Adresse zu ändern?


----------



## bike (20 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Das gefällt mir schonmal besser. Die Slaves sind nun alle im HW-Konfig eingetragen.
> 
> ...



Nicht der Master kann die Adressen ändern, das musst du oder übel selbst machen


bike


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Nicht der Master kann die Adressen ändern, das musst du oder übel selbst machen



Nicht unbedingt. Mit manchen Master / Slaves funktioniert ein Autokonfig. Allerdings nur für einzelnen Teilnehmer. Diese Funktion ist eigentlich für den Austausch bzw. die Reparatur gedacht. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## omega (21 September 2011)

Jap so dachte ich mir das.

Alternativ würde es auch (lt. Handbuch) über den FC ASI_3422 gehen. Allerdings habe ich den Baustein nicht zur Verfügung. Auf der Supportseite von Siemens leider auch nicht zu finden. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich den FC herbekommen könnte, bzw. wie ich ihn im Programm einfügen kann?

Automatisches Adressprogrammieren ist eingeschaltet. Wenn ich nun einen vorhandenen Slave ausbaue und dafür einen von den Neuen anstecke sollte der neue automatisch an dessen Stelle rücken. Was natürlich bedeutet, dass ich dann zwei Slaves mit der gleichen Adresse hätte. Bringt mich also nicht weiter.
Was passiert, wenn ich einen neuen Slave anschließe, während alle alten Slaves auch angeschlossen sind, weiß ich nicht. Ich schätze mal, dass der dann die Adresse 0 behält.
Diese wiederum könnte ich dann mit dem FC ASI_3422 ändern - wenn ich ihn hätte.

[EDIT]
Habe den Baustein doch gefunden. Allerdings innerhalb eines Beispielprojekts. Ich muss jetzt mal schauen, wie ich das In mein Projekt übertragen kann....


----------



## bike (21 September 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Mit manchen Master / Slaves funktioniert ein Autokonfig. Allerdings nur für einzelnen Teilnehmer. Diese Funktion ist eigentlich für den Austausch bzw. die Reparatur gedacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Stimmt, wenn dem Master schon einmal gesagt wurde was angeschlossen ist.
Aber wenn Slaves mit Adresse dazu kommen funktioniert das nicht so ganz.



bike


----------



## omega (22 September 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adresse ich im FC ASI 3422 bei "LADDR" angeben muss?

Kiege von der CPU die meldung "Peripheris Zugriffsfehler lesend Adresse, (dann die Adresse, die ich angegeben habe, welche unter "Eigenschaften DP Slave" als Diagnoseadresse angegeben ist. Die richtige Baugruppenadresse kann ich nicht finden.


----------



## bike (22 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adresse ich im FC ASI 3422 bei "LADDR" angeben muss?
> 
> Kiege von der CPU die meldung "Peripheris Zugriffsfehler lesend Adresse, (dann die Adresse, die ich angegeben habe, welche unter "Eigenschaften DP Slave" als Diagnoseadresse angegeben ist. Die richtige Baugruppenadresse kann ich nicht finden.



Willst du die Diagnose lesen?
Bei dem DP/ASI Gateway ist doch ein Bereich eingegeben.
Den kannst du lesen und wenn du Eingänge im PAE verwendest kannst du direkt den Eingang verwenden.

Edit: Der Bereich liegt doch von 0 bis 31 in DEINER Hardware Konfiguration, da ist doch alles klar, oder?


bike


P.S: Mensch muss es schwer sein sich zuerst zu informieren und dann zu programmieren.


----------



## MW (22 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adresse ich im FC ASI 3422 bei "LADDR" angeben muss?



Die Zahl muss dort aber auch als Hex-Zahl ran, also nix mit Dezimal !!!


PS: Bei der Zahl Null gibts natürlich nicht viel zu wandeln.


----------



## bike (22 September 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Die Zahl muss dort aber auch als Hex-Zahl ran, also nix mit Dezimal !!!
> 
> 
> PS: Bei der Zahl Null gibts natürlich nicht viel zu wandeln.




Wenn die Hardware stimmt, kann er doch direkt auf die Eingänge zugreifen.


bike


----------



## omega (22 September 2011)

Das Problem mit der Adresse scheint gelöst. Habe die 10 genommen, die in Klammern vor dem Link20E im HW-Konfig steht.

Nächstes Problem:

Wenn ich dem FC_ASI jetzt sagen will, dass er die adresse ändern soll, Passiert gar nichts er bleibt quasi im Status "Auftrag wird bearbeitet" stehen und gibt mir keinen "Done" oder "Error" zurück. Also habe ich nochmal das Handbuch genommen und da steht folgendes:

Gestalten Sie im Anwenderprogramm die Kommandobearbeitung wie folgt:

1. Im Neustartzweig Ihres S7–Anwenderprogrammes rufen Sie den FC ASI_3422 einmalig mit dem Parameterwert STARTUP = TRUE auf.


2. Im Anwenderprogramm spezifizieren Sie in einem Sendepuffer den Kommandoaufruf. Diesen Sendepuffer übergeben Sie mit dem Aufrufparameter SEND.
3. Je nach Kommandotyp benötigen Sie einen Antwortpuffer. Diesen Antwortpuffer übergeben Sie mit dem Aufrufparameter RECV. Für Statusinformationen wird der Antwortpuffer bei dieser FC–Schnittstelle nicht benötigt.

4. Aktivieren Sie den Auftrag über den Parameter ACT=1;

5. Anschließend fragen Sie die Parameter DONE, ERROR und STATUS ab. Beachten Sie für die Hantierung im Anwenderprogramm den unten dargestellten Signalverlauf für diese Parameter

.......

Also hab ich versucht, den "Startup" zu setzen, allerdings kann ich die CPU nicht einfach mal so stoppen, da jede minute Stop mal eben 300 Euronen kostet. Und nach einem Stop hab ich ca. 15 minuten Arbeit, um alles wieder zu starten.
Wenn ich das mache, siehts folgendermaßen aus:







Der Code in Status sagt laut Handbuch: Kennung nach Neustart (STARTUP=TRUE)
Und wie man Sieht ist der Error-Ausgang gesetzt.

Muss ich die CPU wirklich neustarten, oder hab ich da vielleicht noch nen anderen Fehler drin?


----------



## HaDi (22 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> ... da jede minute Stop mal eben 300 Euronen kostet. Und nach einem Stop hab ich ca. 15 minuten Arbeit, um alles wieder zu starten.


D.h., pro Versuch könntest du ca. 15 Adressiergeräte kaufen!
Hast du denn keine Ersatzteile, mit denen du dir einen Testaufbau machen kannst?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Blockmove (22 September 2011)

Mal ne "blöde" Frage:
Bist du sicher, dass du den DP-ASI-Gateway mit dem FC342 parametrieren kannst? Ich kenn den Baustein eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit der CP342-2.
Da ergibt auch der Parameter LADDR einen "richtigen" Sinn. Dort ist es nämlich die Baugruppenadresse.

Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen, dass ein Adressiergerät sinnvoll ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (23 September 2011)

Also laut Handbuch des Links funktioniert der FC3422 auch beim Link.
Allerdings verrät mir das ganze auch, das dieses vom TE schlicht und ergreifend
in keinster Weise gelesen wurde.

LADDR muss in seinem Fall nämlich 0 sein, um mal mit was ganz elementaren zu beginnen.

Neueres Handbuch:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/33563718
Älteres Handbuch:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/5281638

Allerdings sind die Handbücher zugegebenermaßen nicht so schön geschrieben,
als das man das von einmal drüberlesen begreifen würde.

Nach wie vor ist aber zu sagen, das das Adressierungsgerät unterm Strich erheblich billiger kommt,
als dieses Gebastel was der TE nun anfangen wird müssen, insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund "Produktionsausfall".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## omega (23 September 2011)

Ok, ich denke Ihr habt recht, so teuer kann das PG für die Slaves nicht sein.
Werde mich mal schlau machen...


----------



## bike (23 September 2011)

omega schrieb:


> da jede minute Stop mal eben 300 Euronen kostet.
> Und nach einem Stop hab ich ca. 15 minuten Arbeit, um alles wieder zu starten.



Bei diesen Preisen würde ich mir jemanden ins Haus holen, der es kann.


bike


----------



## omega (26 September 2011)

Nochmal zur Info:

Etwas nicht zu können, ist (für mich) noch lange kein Grund aufzugeben.

Ich mache soweit mir möglich ist, alles selbst. Vom Haus verputzen übers Programmieren, bis hin zum Zylinderkopfdichtungswechsel bei meinem V6 hab ich schon viel hinter mich gebracht. Da werd ich es doch wohl hinbekommen, diese drei dämlichen Slaves einzuprogramieren.

Und zum Thema zurück:
Wer hat schonmal mit dem FC_ASi 3422 gearbeitet? Gibts irgendwas, was ich dabei beachten muss, oder vergessen habe, oder einen Tipp, warum es nicht funktioniert?
(LADDR auf 0 setzen, hab ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert, wird aber heute erledigt.)


----------



## omega (13 Oktober 2011)

Hab mir ein Programmiergerät ausgeliehen. Die Adressen waren übrigens werksseitig auf 1a eingestellt. Das Adressen einstellen hat insgesamt ne halbe Stunde gekostet. Ohne Produktionsausfall. Das Tasterprojektieren kann ich nun mal zwischenrein schieben, ohne dass die BHKW's dafür ausgemacht werden müssen.

Grüße


----------



## Guste (13 Oktober 2011)

_Einfach mal ein neues ASI Modul auf Adresse 21 einstellen. Wenn das ne ältere Anlage ist wird die noch auf "A" laufen max 32 Modul und schauen ob die eingäne ab Byte 9 reinkommen

_


----------

